# Costa Rica Hummingbirds



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 14, 2011)

1. Green Violetear Hummingbird





Nikon D3S ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/5000 sec 	f/4 at	400mm ISO 1600

2. Green Violetear Hummingbird




Nikon D3S ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/5000 sec 	f/4 at 400mm ISO 1600

3. Female Violet Saber Wing Hummingbird




Nikon D3S ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/4000 sec 	f/4 at 400mm ISO 1600

4. Green-crowned Brilliant Hummingbird




Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/25 sec f/7.1 at 290mm ISO 400

5. Female Stripe-tailed Hummingbird




Nikon D3S ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/5000 sec 	f/4 at 400mm ISO 1600

6. Scintillant Hummingbird in Flight 




Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/320 sec f/4 at 400mm ISO 250

Check out my site: http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/costa_rica_tours

Thanks for looking. Best wishes and Take care.

Raymond Barlow Workshops Program


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 14, 2011)

WOAH!!!!

Not to discredit the photographer, but what was the equipment set up that produced these?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 16, 2011)

I just edited the post will all the settings and equipments used! Thanks!


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 16, 2011)

Believe you did very well.  
-
Thanks for sharing , shoot well, Joe


----------



## ChaosManEd (Nov 16, 2011)

Incredible!!! This is professional Photo,Like +1.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Joe!!! Appreciate it!! Take care


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2011)

Great shots Ray!

Are you using supplemental lighting for the 1/4000 & 1/5000 shots?  At first I was thinking it had to be Auto FP flash but I'm not sure...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Great shots Ray!
> 
> Are you using supplemental lighting for the 1/4000 & 1/5000 shots?  At first I was thinking it had to be Auto FP flash but I'm not sure...



Thanks Brother Mike., I never use an kind of supplemental lighting for any nature photography, except once in Costa Rica, for a couple hummingbird shots in the dark forest.
I hated them, and still do, so one light source for me, it is all natural., that big bright thing in the sky!

take care bud.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 17, 2011)

ps... I borrowed the D3s from a customer... What a good friend he is now!


----------



## bazooka (Nov 17, 2011)

The light is very diffused but I can still see the sun's catchlight in all of their eye's... was it lightly overcast?  I'm trying to get a grip on the lighting conditions.  Thanks.


----------



## chanik (Nov 17, 2011)

Great photos! Amazing how you were able to "freeze" them.


----------



## Scuba (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done.  Very well done!


----------



## Tony S (Nov 17, 2011)

Nailed 'em all.  Nicely done. For some reason when we did Costa Rica we didn't see many hummingbirds, maybe all the crocodiles we saw nibbled on them for snacks.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks very much!  We had direct sunlight for this shoot if I remember right, except for the bird feeding
on the bottle brush, and the one perched... this location is in the mountains, just outside a cloud forest.

One of my favourite places on earth!


----------



## photobykelly (Nov 18, 2011)

These are great, great job!


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pictures!!!

I wish we had more exotic wildlife around here. The "wildest" things we have around here are blue jays and red cardinals. Even those are hard to find.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks very much!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 23, 2011)

photobykelly said:


> These are great, great job!



Thanks! Take care.


----------



## OregonT3i (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlosdogo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello !.

My name is Carlos and I live in Galicia, in the northwest of Spain. I like the photography world very much.

Raymond, your work is really extraordinary. Beautiful and marvelous scenes. Brilliant gallery. Congratulations from Spain. Greetings ... !


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 1, 2011)

photobykelly said:


> These are great, great job!



Thank you. Appreciate it!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 2, 2011)

photobykelly said:


> These are great, great job!



Thank you Kelly! Appreciate your comment.


----------

